
Windows Store: The Worst App Store Ever - ductionist
https://medium.com/user-camp/the-worst-app-store-ever-e74ca03f1ac9
======
docwhat
I'm not even sure how to launch the Windows App Store since I removed it from
my task bar.

I mainly play games so it isn't very useful.

The one time I searched for something, looking for an App Store item, it was
pretty horrible (using the normal win-key, start typing search method).

~~~
ductionist
It should be in your Start menu still, with the rest of your apps/programs
(they just call it "Store" there). If you type "store" into the search bar,
that should work too.

